# Drinkin' in the Sun - WA Summer Case Swap



## dent (12/9/14)

I am hosting the WA case swap again this year. The winter one was a great day, so let's keep it going with some good easy drinking summer beers.

All brewers are welcome, please sign up to the list below with your beer style. 

The swap day will be at my joint in Bellevue, most likely on the first weekend of December.



Dent - Munich Helles


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/9/14)

Dent - Munich Helles
Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/9/14)

Looking forward to it! Hopefully this time I'll be blessed with a taxi driver that won't steal my beers.


----------



## danestead (12/9/14)

I assume this is going to be on a Saturday? If thatnis the case, unfortunately I wont be able to attend due to sporting commitments.


----------



## dent (12/9/14)

Fair enough. We could be even more appreciative of your sacrifice to sport if you continued to brew for the swap


----------



## danestead (12/9/14)

dent said:


> Fair enough. We could be even more appreciative of your sacrifice to sport if you continued to brew for the swap


hehe ill see how i go. Ive got 3 more batches to brew for my birthday. Once thats over, ill see how short i am on beer and if i have time i may be able to treat you with an idea i have just come up with tonight.

All Day Double IPA.

Think flavour country at 4.2%. For a single batch I was thinking 100% Munich to give what little malt there is some balls to support the hops. 300g of hops in total added at 15, 0 and dry. Target OG 1.048, FG 1.016 to leave some sweetness and mouth feel. 60 IBU's.

Thoughts?


----------



## jyo (12/9/14)

Dent - Munich Helles
Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
jyo- Belgian Blond


----------



## dent (12/9/14)

Interesting, we were tossing around ideas for a mini flavour country a while ago - along with a "low % imperial stout" - the challenge to get all the flavour without the booze. I have had success before with a 2.2% full flavoured APA which was mashed at about 70 degrees, and with a large % of crystal in the grist. 

Ramp that same technique to 4.5% and with heaps of hops, and it just might be awesome.


----------



## keifer33 (12/9/14)

Dent - Munich Helles
Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
jyo- Belgian Blond
keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little

I successfully brewed a 3% - MID IPA a few years ago that as well received at WCB so might have to dig out the recipe and try again but aim for 3.5-4% just to give it a little more body.


----------



## dent (12/9/14)

I considered suggesting that you should put in two brews for redundancy's sake, Keifer, but I decided that would be rude.


----------



## Velu (12/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet

I've got a mid-strength wheat bottle conditioning now, if it's good I'll brew it again for the swap


----------



## keifer33 (12/9/14)

dent said:


> I considered suggesting that you should put in two brews for redundancy's sake, Keifer, but I decided that would be rude.


I am planning to brew 2 batches and bottle well in advance to test each. I haven't bottled in yanks so might have been a bit blazee.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (12/9/14)

danestead said:


> I assume this is going to be on a Saturday? If thatnis the case, unfortunately I wont be able to attend due to sporting commitments.


Just do what I did last year Dane, head round to Dents place early, squeeze in a few beers, go off and pretend to play cricket in stinking hot heat, then head back to Dents to see who is still standing and enjoy a couple of well earned beers!

Clinton


----------



## Mitchlj73 (12/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure


----------



## StalkingWilbur (12/9/14)

That's some good advice, Mitch. Respect.


----------



## jyo (12/9/14)

Yep, c'mon, Dane! Get some balls...


----------



## RAD (14/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided

Was wondering last week if there was going to be a summer case swap great call dent, its always a great day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/9/14)

you having glass bottle bombs this year ?


----------



## jyo (14/9/14)

C'mon, Nev, put your name on the list!


----------



## dent (14/9/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> you having glass bottle bombs this year ?


Nah still plastic.

Not gonna brew us up another Onion Vienna for the swap?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/9/14)

Yeah. Come on, Nev!


----------



## Stormahead (15/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure 
7. Stormahead - a little something something


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/9/14)

I have to wash my beard that day 
Nev


----------



## Neanderthal (15/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure 
7. Stormahead - a little something something
8. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA


----------



## dent (15/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure 
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA

Putting poor old RAD back in after you guys cut him out so heartlessly


----------



## RAD (15/9/14)

Cheers Dent would of just crashed the party anyway.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (16/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure 
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84- Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)

Ill also try to add better tasting feedback this time. My descriptions of the last case swap were short and brief haha.


----------



## Jono1492 (21/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully..


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (22/9/14)

Should be able to make it this one

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)


----------



## mfeighan (22/9/14)

Likewise i 'should' be able to make this one if not i will still drop off some brews to swap.

Should be able to make it this one

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager


----------



## brzt6060 (24/9/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - not sure of style yet
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - Citrus Summer Ale (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)


----------



## dent (27/9/14)

Brewing the Helles today - figured I'd give it plenty of time to lager and brighten up, hopefully will do great justice to the style.


----------



## Velu (27/9/14)

Updated to include beer style

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - Citrus Summer Ale (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)


----------



## mikeybycrikey (28/9/14)

Still room right?

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - Citrus Summer Ale (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (29/9/14)

Good to see you on the list, mate!


----------



## mikeybycrikey (29/9/14)

Anytime, comrade.


----------



## Major Arcana (1/10/14)

Hey Fellas,

Never been to one of these or know any of you fellas, i'm just doing all extract these days but have knocked out a bloody nice Hop Hog clone American IPA, would be keen to bring!

Dan


----------



## dent (1/10/14)

Welcome aboard. Sign yourself up to the list if you reckon you can brew it nicely once more for the rest of us.


----------



## Major Arcana (1/10/14)

Okay keen to give it good crackin now I have the freezer and temp controller all going!

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - Citrus Summer Ale (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (1/10/14)

Is there a limit for the case swap?

Just wondering how many bottles I need to do.


----------



## dent (1/10/14)

Usually limited to 24, but historically there's always a few that don't show up or pull out - not that we are close to that yet anyhow.


----------



## brzt6060 (7/10/14)

dent said:


> Usually limited to 24, but historically there's always a few that don't show up or pull out - not that we are close to that yet anyhow.





Major Arcana said:


> Okay keen to give it good crackin now I have the freezer and temp controller all going!
> 
> 1. Dent - Munich Helles
> 2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
> ...


If this 24 beers...


1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## dent (15/10/14)

Having a first taste of the Helles in the keg - not so sure now I want to share it with you lot h34r:


----------



## jyo (15/10/14)

Numbers are looking low so far. Do you think my no-pants approach at the last one is keeping the punters away?


----------



## dent (15/10/14)

Well I reckon we got enough to be going ahead with, pants or no pants.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (15/10/14)

Make the no-pants mandatory, not optional, that should see an increase in punters.


----------



## mfeighan (15/10/14)

Im up for either


----------



## jyo (15/10/14)

That's the spirit, boys!


----------



## brzt6060 (17/10/14)

Has a date been set?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/10/14)

Hopefully it's going to be a warm day, for jyo's sake.


----------



## dent (17/10/14)

I reckon 6th December.


----------



## brzt6060 (17/10/14)

dent said:


> I reckon 6th December.


Excellent, I should be off work then.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/10/14)

brzt6060 said:


> Excellent, I should be off work then.


And jyo will probably be out of jail.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/10/14)

Won't be able to make the 6th, will be at work. Still happy to participate though!


----------



## dent (17/10/14)

Maybe you FIFO guys should post your rosters and work something out. Personally I don't care what day it is so long as it works for as many as possible.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/10/14)

If it's happening on a Saturday in December, the only day I'm available is the 13th. 

I've put in leave for Christmas, so might be available the 27th too, but understand that wouldn't be easy for many people.

Don't expect anything changed on my behalf, but would love to make it. Last one was a cracker.


----------



## danestead (18/10/14)

Im nlt going to be able to do this one guys. Too many beer being brewed for my 30th and ive been out of keg beer almost a month now sorry.

I should be up and running for the next winter one though.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/10/14)

I think you've got your priorities all mixed up, Dane.


----------



## mfeighan (18/10/14)

You need to upgrade to double batches


----------



## mfeighan (18/10/14)

I would prefer 6th as its my old man's 60th on the weekend of the 13th


----------



## danestead (21/10/14)

Mikey said:


> You need to upgrade to double batches


I think someone needs to fund my 6 tap, flooded font keezer dream...


----------



## Neanderthal (22/10/14)

6th is good for me but 13th is already booked.
Busy few months ahead.


----------



## dent (22/10/14)

Looks like Plan A is the go. 6th it is. SW your liver gets to live another day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/14)

Wait I think jyo cant make it that day :lol:
Bloody princess


----------



## mfeighan (22/10/14)

Going to bring that barley wine over nev? I swear I shouldn't have driven after that half glass


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/14)

I think drinkin that in the sun will be bad idea.
It would have the same affect as IS.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/10/14)

Not if you have a super cool hat to wear


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/10/14)

Not much good if you dont have a head .
I am getting a new hat for this summers drinking, my Lithuanian trilby.


----------



## keifer33 (22/10/14)

I think these would go down a treat as the new official case swap head-ware. Sun protection and when you need a nap you have a pillow in tow.


----------



## jyo (22/10/14)

I do have to get my nails and hair done that day, but that's no different to any other case swap.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/10/14)

keifer33 said:


> I think these would go down a treat as the new official case swap head-ware. Sun protection and when you need a nap you have a pillow in tow.


Not much good if you fall to sleep going forward.


----------



## stanko (23/10/14)

Drinkin' in the Sun


----------



## keifer33 (31/10/14)

Going to have to pull out unfortunately. Will make sure to redeem myself in 2015.

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- Not sure yet will update when decided
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## RAD (3/11/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Stalking Wilbur - Mango IPA (subject to change. See how the first test goes next week)
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- All Amarillo ale
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (4/11/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Open
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. keifer33 - Something to redeem myself a little
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- All Amarillo ale
8. Stormahead - a little something something
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.

Sorry guys. I might have to pull out. Haven't brewed in like two months due to other commitments. Really sucks, but I will have a lot more free time next year so I will be all in.


----------



## brzt6060 (4/11/14)

I may have to withdraw as I am supposed to be working on the 6th, I shall see what I can do about changing that.


----------



## Stormahead (4/11/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. Open
3. jyo- Belgian Blond
4. Open
5. Velu - dark vienna lager
6. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
7. Rad- All Amarillo ale
8. Open
9. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
10. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
11. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
12. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
13. Mikey - Dark lager
14. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
15. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
16. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## dent (9/11/14)

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. jyo- Belgian Blond
3. Velu - dark vienna lager
4. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
5. Rad- All Amarillo ale
6. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
7. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
8. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
9. OBWK - Pale Ale (Probably)
10. Mikey - Dark lager
11. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
12. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
13. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.

Removed dead characters.

Well, this is less than a month away now. You guys still brewing for this or what?


----------



## jyo (9/11/14)

Mine's brewed, currently sitting @ 1'. Will keg tomorrow, de-haze it over a month and CPBF on the day! Tasting pretty good.

Probably bring some mini quiches, sausage rolls or something like that.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/11/14)

At least you will only have to carry one carton of Tallies home !
I may make a cameo on the day depending if I have my nails done by then 
Nev


----------



## mfeighan (9/11/14)

Do we each bring some tucker or is it pizza etc?


----------



## dent (9/11/14)

If you can bring something to share that would be awesome.


----------



## jyo (9/11/14)

I'll brew a summer ale to bring along too.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/11/14)

Jyo
How about the never eaten potato salad ?
I have seen you bring it twice and seen you take it home tree times !
Nev


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (9/11/14)

I'm still in and coming on the day.
The pale ale I planned for the case swap didn't turn out right. I'm sure I could taste diacetyl so decided to brew something else and will be bottling this week.
Will also bring something to eat/snack on along with some beers

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. jyo- Belgian Blond
3. Velu - dark vienna lager
4. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
5. Rad- All Amarillo ale
6. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
7. Milk-Lizard84 - Kolsh but may change ( depending on how my first one turns out)
8. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
9. OBWK - English IPA
10. Mikey - Dark lager
11. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
12. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
13. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (9/11/14)

Hahahaha. That made me laugh probably more than it should have.


----------



## dent (9/11/14)

O-beer-wan-kenobi said:


> I'm still in and coming on the day.
> The pale ale I planned for the case swap didn't turn out right. I'm sure I could taste diacetyl so decided to brew something else and will be bottling this week.
> Will also bring something to eat/snack on along with some beers


Good job! Some brewers might have just foisted the crap beer onto the rest of us anyhow.....


----------



## jyo (9/11/14)

Haha! Definitely no batado salad this time!


----------



## mfeighan (10/11/14)

I dont know how to cook vegetarian so will bring something with meat in it


----------



## dent (10/11/14)

Yeah I wouldn't bother either. Plenty of cardboard around anyhow.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (10/11/14)

Mikey said:


> I dont know how to cook vegetarian so will bring something with meat in it


That's what normal people do


----------



## Neanderthal (11/11/14)

Shit only one month already.

Ill have to chuck a cube in the fermentor tomorrow.


----------



## Velu (13/11/14)

Hi All,
work has just changed my roster so I'm not around on the 6th. I've brewed the beer (darkish vienna lager) so will only be swapping at this stage if that is ok. Bugger as I missed the winter case swap for similar reasons!
Cheers Ned/Velu


----------



## Major Arcana (13/11/14)

Still keen on this! Will only just receive its 2 weeks of carbing up!


----------



## Major Arcana (13/11/14)

Bugger me 43km from Wandi to Bellevue, how you guys all getting there might have to get a lift I rekn not keen on pissy driving! Do all you fellas know each other in person? I am part of West Coast Brewers but only new on the scene.

cheers!


----------



## dent (13/11/14)

I had to make sure everyone was equally inconvenienced.

About half of us are previous swappers. There's a couple I know of almost that far SOR, maybe you can work something out.


----------



## Major Arcana (13/11/14)

Yeah mate sounds good I will sort something out! Lookin forward to it! So bring a plate of food and the 24 bottles and that's it yeah?

cheers!

Dan


----------



## dent (13/11/14)

Yeah - you won't need so many bottles though, you'll only need 12 since we don't have that many swappers this year.


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

Hmm might be able to somehow get too this event. Will do a bit more work. Not sure if i could do the swap yet.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/11/14)

And this ?
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83466-2015-wa-biggo-beer-case-swap/?hl=biggo
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

I just tasting my English bitter and if I can find some time I can swap some of that.


----------



## dent (14/11/14)

Guess you'd only need half a keg anyhow.


----------



## drew9242 (14/11/14)

Oh shit. I just checked me calendar and I need to be in Albany on the 6th. I'm going to perth for something on the 5th and thought this would work.


----------



## Neanderthal (15/11/14)

Will there be a hand pump?
I have about 5L of an IPA in a small keg that I would love to try out from a hand pump.


----------



## Neanderthal (15/11/14)

Calendars are overrated Drew dont listen to them!


----------



## dent (15/11/14)

I can set it up for you specially


----------



## jyo (15/11/14)

What's the carbonation like on the IPA, Neander?

If it's pretty high, maybe try degassing it a little, otherwise we'll get some foaming issues.

Man, I love hand pump!


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (16/11/14)

Since I didn't plan enough ahead of time I'm going to change what I'm bringing. Will bring some bottles of the kolsh I previously made to see what you all think.
I'm still in and coming on the day.
The pale ale I planned for the case swap didn't turn out right. I'm sure I could taste diacetyl so decided to brew something else and will be bottling this week.
Will also bring something to eat/snack on along with some beers

1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. jyo- Belgian Blond
3. Velu - dark vienna lager
4. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
5. Rad- All Amarillo ale
6. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
7. Milk-Lizard84 - Lemon Saison
8. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
9. OBWK - English IPA
10. Mikey - Dark lager
11. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
12. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
13. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (16/11/14)

Haha dick head cut and pasted abit too much from a previous post.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (16/11/14)

Since I didn't plan enough ahead of time I'm going to change what I'm bringing. Will bring some bottles of the kolsh I previously made to see what you all think.


1. Dent - Munich Helles
2. jyo- Belgian Blond
3. Velu - dark vienna lager
4. Mitch_76 - something pale with maybe a bit of JYO haze for good measure
5. Rad- All Amarillo ale
6. Neanderthal - Byford Bomber APA
7. Milk-Lizard84 - Lemon Saison
8. Jono - Green Tea & Wheat IPA, with less gushing then last time hopefully.
9. OBWK - English IPA
10. Mikey - Dark lager
11. BRZT - TBA - Possible Split Batch... (Subject to work, either way will drop a case off)
12. Mikeybycrikey - More details after I sober up. 
13. Major Arcana - Hop Hog American IPA clone.


----------



## Neanderthal (17/11/14)

The ipa only has a light carb.

Its didnt fully ferment and when I Kegged it started fermenting again.

I left it for about 2 months and then transfered into a new keg.

It wouldnt drop down past 1020, so its sweet and malty. Interested to see how it would go through a spakler.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (17/11/14)

Only just got around to brewing my beer for the case swap, nothing like leaving it till last minute, hope it turns out ok?


----------



## jyo (18/11/14)

I won't have time to brew the summer ale I had planned to bring for everyone to drink on the day. So it will be a keg of Belgian Wit! Samples are pretty good, will keg next week.

Well, I'm excited.


----------



## dent (18/11/14)

Sounds great. Think I'll crank out a fresh wheat beer too - few of the other swilling beers I have on the go are pretty average.


----------



## jyo (19/11/14)

Awesome. I thought about a quick hefe.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/11/14)

In think I need to unfollow this thread. It's disappointing knowing I'm not going to subject you all to my drunken ramblings.


----------



## dent (19/11/14)

You should host next year's one, that'l fix it.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/11/14)

I'm moving soon, if the house actually has a backyard and not just a small courthouse (unlike my townhouse), I might just do that. And then I don't need to worry about losing my swap beers in a taxi. Win/win/win.


----------



## Neanderthal (22/11/14)

Bomber is tasting good still in fermentor but looking good. Will bottle during the week so will be ready a week or so after the swap..

So only 13 bottles +1?


----------



## stanko (23/11/14)

*Any one wanting a Taxi, please PM me *


----------



## dent (24/11/14)

Neanderthal said:


> So only 13 bottles +1?


Yep, only 12 required though since you don't need to bring one for yourself.


----------



## Neanderthal (26/11/14)

The missus has decided on this weekend to head south for a girls weekend so I lost my taxi ride.

Will be there for the swap but will only be able to have a few tasters.  Doesnt she realise by now her life should be lived around me and my beer pursuits.


----------



## danestead (26/11/14)

Neanderthal said:


> The missus has decided on this weekend to head south for a girls weekend so I lost my taxi ride.
> 
> Will be there for the swap but will only be able to have a few tasters.  Doesnt she realise by now her life should be lived around me and my beer pursuits.


Knock her up and encourage her to breast feed until your children are in primary school. Thatll guarantee she wont be drinking!


----------



## Neanderthal (27/11/14)

danestead said:


> Knock her up and encourage her to breast feed until your children are in primary school. Thatll guarantee she wont be drinking!



LOL no ******* way. I think that a kid running around the place would suck more than an occational clash of dates with my beer schedule. I think it would be much easier to train the missus to work around me.

**Disclaimer - Not that there is anything wrong with other people having kids. For me 1 is enough and shes well old enough to look after herself.


----------



## Major Arcana (27/11/14)

Still keen on this but the misses is having her thyroid out on the Friday but will still be able to do the case swap and hang around for a few bevvies and get to meet you fellas!

Dan


----------



## dent (3/12/14)

Well, looks like we couldn't ask for better weather in November, apparently it's going to be all of 28 on the day. Should be a good one.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (3/12/14)

Hey Dent I'm assuming we still bring something to eat as well? If so would there be any objections to bring pork and apple sausage rolls again?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/12/14)

dent said:


> Well, looks like we couldn't ask for better weather in November, apparently it's going to be all of 28 on the day. Should be a good one.


And what about December ?


----------



## dent (3/12/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> Hey Dent I'm assuming we still bring something to eat as well? If so would there be any objections to bring pork and apple sausage rolls again?


Sounds awesome.




Online Brewing Supplies said:


> And what about December ?



Uhh... close enough.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/12/14)

dent said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit em wit the apple juice and they will never know its not November -_-


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/12/14)

Suppose I should think about bottling something! Nothing like leaving it until the last minute.

See you all there!


----------



## dent (5/12/14)

Planning to bottle mine in the morning


----------



## Mitchlj73 (5/12/14)

I have to work in the morning


----------



## jyo (6/12/14)

dent said:


> Planning to bottle mine in the morning


Same here! See you tomorrow guys.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (6/12/14)

jyo said:


> Same here! See you tomorrow guys.


In the end I bottle mine today as well, after having dramas with CPBF, I hope there is enough carbonation.

See you'all in a few hours!


----------



## jyo (6/12/14)

Just bottled mine too, mate. Had some dramas too. A crack in a ball valve on the CPBF means beer every where...

I've also fucked up and run out of mascara. Can someone spot me today? I really like to look my best.

Cheers.


----------



## Neanderthal (6/12/14)

jyo said:


> I've also fucked up and run out of mascara. Can someone spot me today? I really like to look my best.
> 
> Cheers.


Sorry mate all out.

I have a pencil tip Artline?


----------



## Major Arcana (6/12/14)

Phwoar bit hungover today, see you in an hour or so, not 100% happy with the outcome but still pretty good!


----------



## Mitchlj73 (6/12/14)

Neanderthal said:


> Sorry mate all out.
> I have a pencil tip Artline?


That's great! JYO can now shave his eyebrows and pencil in some new ones!


----------



## jyo (6/12/14)

Ok, as long as it's a sharpie? I want it to be neat.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (6/12/14)

How was/is it, boys? Going to assume I missed out on a great day. Now, the question everyone is wondering, was there any flavor country?


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (7/12/14)

Hey guys thanks for a great day. Thanks again for hosting Dent. Was good to meet up with everyone again. Just a quick note about my beer. Mine is bottle conditioned. Bottled it on the 4th of dec so give it a couple of weeks.


----------



## Neanderthal (7/12/14)

Great day again Dent, thanks for hosting.

Mikeys bitter and byford bomber are bottle conditioning, give them two weeks.


----------



## dent (7/12/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> How was/is it, boys? Going to assume I missed out on a great day. Now, the question everyone is wondering, was there any flavor country?


Yep it was a great day. I reckon the big peat has outdone the current batch of FC. JYO brought a keg of Wit that bore a remarkable similarity to the white silt on the bottom of a farm dam - apart from that it was tasty. 

You won't miss out on the next one as host 



Whose bottles are the stubbies with green lids?


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (7/12/14)

Thanks Dent for hosting and another great case swap.

Tasted some awesome beers, not a bad one amongst them.


----------



## jyo (7/12/14)

dent said:


> Yep it was a great day. I reckon the big peat has outdone the current batch of FC. JYO brought a keg of Wit that bore a remarkable similarity to the white silt on the bottom of a farm dam - apart from that it was tasty.
> 
> You won't miss out on the next one as host
> 
> ...



Such a bastard! I can't help it if the Mrs started using the speed humps in the Maccas car park as launching platforms!

Pretty sure the green lids are Major Arcarnas.


----------



## Neanderthal (7/12/14)

Ill be happy to host the next Case Swap.
Make it at the start of the cooler months so we can arc up the fire in the 44 gal drum probably around the start of May.

Im keen on a theme though. As its winter what the thoughts on Dark brews. Stouts, Porters, Dunkelweizen, Dark ales....


----------



## dent (7/12/14)

Start a thread, I'll sign up.


----------



## Major Arcana (8/12/14)

Thanks for the great day fellas big thanks to Dent for the hospitality, have to apologise for the beer I provided it certainly wasn't my best, didn't attenuate to what I was hoping for and was made by all extract. That was my first case swap so I know for next time what is properly required.

On a plus I did make my first attempt at all grain brewing yesterday and hit my mark spot on, so for the next swap you can expect something better,

thanks again fellas!

Dan


----------



## brzt6060 (8/12/14)

Sorry I didn't make it gents, thought I will say the wedding I went to down south was A-Class!

Looking forward to reading the tasting notes and I hope me being a no show won't count against me attending the next one...


----------

